# Standard Time Stinks



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone else agree?


----------



## Southern Lawn (Dec 31, 2019)

ABSOLUTELY !!!!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Anyone else agree?


Absolutely!


----------



## bbbdkc79 (Oct 16, 2018)

They say you gain an hours sleep. How is that possible when I go to bed an hours earlier, since it's so damn dark already.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd be happy to do away with it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would support sticking with one or the other.


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

As a parent of two small children... end this madness.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Ware said:


> I would support sticking with one or the other.





rotolow said:


> As a parent of two small children... end this madness.


Likewise, though I know I am in the minority and would rather just have standard time year round. I enjoy the peacefulness of morning, and I wake up naturally "early" anyway so having some light a bit earlier doesn't bother me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

rotolow said:


> As a parent of two small children... end this madness.


Amen.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Years ago I lived near Houghton MI it is Eastern time despite being clearly far enough west that is should be Central.
I was fine with it not getting light till 8am in winter because the benefit was sunlight after work.
I hate going to and from work in the dark.

I too have young kids and inside by 5:30 is not appreciated by them or us.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Who is in charge of deciding this?


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> Who is in charge of deciding this?


I'm pretty sure it's your state legislature. States can decide to opt in or out of participation.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

It's awful in my state. In late Dec., sunset will be before 4:30PM. Even before the time change, it's dark on Halloween when people are out between 6:30 and 7:30. So I never understood the need for Halloween lawn domination. Even NJ and parts of NY which are nearby don't have this early of a sunset. We're just in this weird zone where it gets dark early from mid Oct to early Jan.

They also say auto accidents in the after 5PM zone increase by 70% in my state after the time change.

I'd like to stay in DST all year round. They talk about the whole East Coast doing it, but it never happens. And then there are people who actually want the opposite--eastern standard time all year. Never understood the attraction to that one.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Another drawback to the early darkness is the height of the sun at afternoon rush hour. Our town is primarily an east to west pass through. Between 430 and 530 the main roads going west are almost impossible to see as the setting sun is directly in your face. Even with the car visor down and sunglasses and the safety committee approved hand up in front of your face it's hard to see.


----------



## qam1 (Oct 23, 2020)

Thejarrod said:


> Who is in charge of deciding this?


The Constitution gives the power to Congress

Currently the federal law is States can choose to

1) Observe the specified Daylight Savings times from March To November. That is if a state choose to observe DST, they must follow the federal prescribed time when to change the clocks forward and back.

2) Opt out and observe Standard Time Only

#1 makes sense as it would be confusing if each state picked their own DST start / end times.

Currently if a state wanted to observe Daylight Savings Time year round then they would need congress to pass a law granting them an exception.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Has anyone noticed that TLF clock is off by an hour? Are we still on daylight savings time?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thejarrod said:


> Has anyone noticed that TLF clock is off by an hour? Are we still on daylight savings time?


Mine is right. Check your timezone.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

You should use UTC-5:00 America/New York.

It looks like you are set to UTC-4:00 America/Anguilla in your board preferences.


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks @Ware !


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

its time to make this happen. call your congressmen.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2022/03/15/daylight-saving-time-congress-bill/7051853001/


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I saw that story. Florida put this on the ballet several years ago and it passed but the problem was that Florida wanted to permanently stay in DST and the Federal law only allowed permanently staying in ST (Like Arizona for example). They are finally getting around to fixing it. If it passes, it won't take effect until November 2023 but at least there will be some light at the end of the tunnel.


----------

